# storing cigars vertically?



## alyons108 (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a couple plastic kitchen canisters with good seals and turned them into humidors. Anyone had any problems storing cigars vertically? 

(Point me to an earlier related thread if it's there--I don't see one.)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nothing wrong at all,,,as long as they will retain the proper humidity storage in a vertical position is fine. What usually happens is that damage to the head or foot happens when in storage esp. it a tight environment like those jars. It's a good idea to keep the cello on when storing them in the jars...I have a couple and mine do fine but I ensure they always have cello on them.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I haven't had a problem with my tupperador and all my sticks are vertical in it.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got a couple of boxes stored in the cooler vertically and wondered the same thing...:hmm:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigars were stored and sold in and from jars for scores of years. Far be-it for us to re-think the practices of history.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

The last humidor I bought actually says to store them vertically. I won't... but I'm sure it's safe to.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Just be careful rummaging around and dont drop them in and you will probably get away without too much ridicule from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Just watch for cracks at the foot and watch your humidity, I found it was easy to have the humidty spike using an acrylic cigar jar humi in the past. Every now and then I had to open the lid for a little bit to get it down.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome. I've been wondering this, too. I got a sampler of 5 Vegas cigars on CBid which came in a tin, and they're vertical in my cooler because I ran out of room. Thanks!


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

As Herf N Turf said above, Been done for a long while. Some of the big $ premiums and 'specials' are sold in attractive jars that have a humidifier in the lid,and a very good seal to boot.However,if you're keeping cigars in these containers,you must ensure that they don't become too wet. The ceramic jars won't allow moisture to escape in the way most wooden humidors will.
Should you be one who has concerns about cigars marrying,having erect ones confined with other just lying there might well be cause for concern. In that case, certainly advise keeping them separated.


----------

